# Leather holster damage?



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

Will there be any negative effects from wearing a leather IWB holster for long periods of time *with out* the support of a gun? I'd assume not since many people leave their firearms in their vehicle while entering no-gun zones, but the excess heat and moisture as well as the flexing it would be subject to while unsupported really makes me worry.:smt119


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The flexing will just break it in better. 

No worries, though. Hit the holster once a month or so with a good leather conditioner. Most holster companies sell it, and the Apple and Lexol brands found in tack shops also work fine. And do not use mink oil - ever.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Roger, no mink oil. Nothing that is advertised to "soften" leather. Holsters need to be stiff, not soft.
I use Tandy's Neat-Shene (sp?), but anything similar.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats good to hear that the heat and bending wont have any illeffects on the leather! I wasn't concerned till I removed my cozy partner to find it flattened nearly V-shaped!


----------

